# camping cheques



## 1sebastiand (Sep 7, 2008)

What a stupid person I am.... just cleaning out my van and came across 10 camping cheques expiring 2008 ! Can anybody use them this side of Christmas... I am open to sensible offers. Please contact me by e-mail on '[email protected]'.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

May be best to delete yr EMail from Post and ask people to PM you?? (I believe it's a spam vunerability??)


----------

